# Ich in clean up crew?



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

My cowfish was infected with ich so now I moved it to a quarantine tank and treating it with hyposalinity. Do I need to move my clean up crew inside the quarantine also to kill the parasites in the main tank?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

No, but you will need to keep the fish out until the entire cycle of the ich has run its course and you're sure its gone, otherwise the fish will get infected again once you move it back.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Is 6 weeks a good period? How can I tell if the parasites are gone?


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

What about the shrimp do I need to take them out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

shrimp won't be infected with ich, but the anti-parasite meds might kill inverts.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ich meds WILL kill shrimp and other inverts.


----------

